# Zotac GeForce RTX 3070 Ti AMP Extreme Holo



## W1zzard (Sep 3, 2021)

The Zotac GeForce RTX 3070 Ti AMP Extreme Holo is the highest-clocked RTX 3070 Ti available; it also comes with a huge cooler that’s over 35 cm long. Temperatures and noise levels are excellent, depending on whether you’ve activated the software-switched dual BIOS for "performance" or "quiet" mode.

*Show full review*


----------



## Dammeron (Sep 3, 2021)

Among the drawbacks: "Physically massive card, unused space near the back"

I'd like to see that in every MSI card review. Also - back of the PCB seems cramped, it's the space between the GPU and memory that looks unused.

Just wondering - most of the custom PCBs are actually worse than the reference one, in both power draw and overclocking. Why bother making a chungus of a card, instead of using the provided design that's not only more compact, but actually more capable...?


----------



## MrDweezil (Sep 4, 2021)

Just what we've all been waiting for - an extra fancy 3070 Ti with a higher price.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Sep 4, 2021)

Painfully close in price to the 3080 which absolutely spanks it in every metric by a wide margin.

The problem with the 3070Ti is that it's still only GA-104. The 3080 is simpy 40% _more GPU_ and that's not even close to being a fair fight.

At MSRP the 3070Ti is already a terrible value at just $100 short of the 3080, and factory-overclocked editions with _any_ price premium approach the price of the 3080
At current pricing, everything's so crazy that if you can justify a $1200 3070Ti AMP you can absolutely justify a $1400 3080 instead. Clearly, money isn't an issue at that point, and with prices so volatile it looks like the 3070Ti AMP Extreme is $1450 against something like the Gigabye 3080 Vision at $1600 which is also a factory-overclocked offering.
So whichever pricing model you subscribe to, this card doesn't really add up. You'll buy it if money doesn't matter and it's all you can get your hands on. The minute money doesn't matter, or faster cards are an option, it's going to get left on the shelf.


----------



## nguyen (Sep 4, 2021)

Chrispy_ said:


> Painfully close in price to the 3080 which absolutely spanks it in every metric by a wide margin.
> 
> The problem with the 3070Ti is that it's still only GA-104. The 3080 is simpy 40% _more GPU_ and that's not even close to being a fair fight.
> 
> ...



In my country the Asus TUF lineup for 3070 is ~1000usd, 3070 Ti also ~1000usd, 3080 ~1400usd and 3080 Ti ~1650usd. Shopping around I can find some cheaper 3070 Ti model like the Inno3d X3 for around 800usd. So yeah 3070 Ti and 3080 Ti do make sense.


----------



## Dristun (Sep 4, 2021)

Cool card. I suppose in current conditions it might just work, as the gaps between different cards in terms of actual dollars paid are quite big, and someone with 1100$ in his wallet might not want to save up another 400$ to get the 3080. 

I have one gripe with the pricing table though - where is that magical market that has 3060s readily available for 550$? Without shuffles and all that bs I mean. I want one for 550$ to replace my 1660! 800-850 seems more real in european markets at least.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 4, 2021)

Dammeron said:


> Among the drawbacks: "Physically massive card, unused space near the back"
> 
> I'd like to see that in every MSI card review. Also - back of the PCB seems cramped, it's the space between the GPU and memory that looks unused.


Definitely not the case on the MSI Suprim. It's huge but it uses all the volume for heatsink, and you can clearly see the difference in our apples-to-apples cooler performance testing. 

You saw the last pic on the photos page of this review? https://tpucdn.com/review/zotac-geforce-rtx-3070-ti-amp-extreme/images/wasted-space_small.jpg


----------



## Chrispy_ (Sep 4, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> You saw the last pic on the photos page of this review? https://tpucdn.com/review/zotac-geforce-rtx-3070-ti-amp-extreme/images/wasted-space_small.jpg


That pointless plastic decoration reminds me of the stupid plastic decoration on the XFX THICC II last generation; The card was significantly better if you just ripped it off and threw it in the trash.


----------



## QUANTUMPHYSICS (Sep 4, 2021)

As far as I'm concerned, you need nothing less than a 3080 to truly have a 4K gaming machine with ray tracing today.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Sep 4, 2021)

QUANTUMPHYSICS said:


> As far as I'm concerned, you need nothing less than a 3080 to truly have a 4K gaming machine with ray tracing today.



*laughs in Cyberpunk"
Would you like your slideshow at 14fps, or 20fps, sir?


----------



## watzupken (Sep 4, 2021)

I feel Zotac is trying too hard here. 3x PCI-E power for a RTX 3070 Ti? And the power limit is set to 350W. It reminds me of MSI's RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio with 3x PCI-E power, but the last one is really just for show. To be honest, there is no point for the RTX 3070 Ti to exist. It is barely faster than the RTX 3070 and nowhere near a RTX 3080. The use of the GDDR6X here probably did not make any meaningful impact to performance. Instead it negatively affected the power consumption significantly.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 5, 2021)

I really can't wait for the summer/fall of 2023, the new TSMC and Intel factories will be finished and pumping out chips like it's no ones business. Hopefully winter 2023 we will be back to normal. $1100 for this card and a $650 6800 XT smokes it... heh


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2021)

Wheres the pics and/or videos of that awesome looking cooler!

one angled pic doesn't do it justice, it looks sweet


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 5, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Wheres the pics and/or videos of that awesome looking cooler!
> 
> one angled pic doesn't do it justice, it looks sweet



I have to admit, since most people do have a glass window on their case now, that colorful metal is a nice touch. Something different to look at. I'd like to see some infinity mirror designs on top of GPU cards in the future, give us some art to look at would indeed be nice.


----------



## TheDeeGee (Sep 5, 2021)

Looks very Trio Gaming.


----------



## Bomby569 (Sep 5, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> You saw the last pic on the photos page of this review? https://tpucdn.com/review/zotac-geforce-rtx-3070-ti-amp-extreme/images/wasted-space_small.jpg



i think we found the gpu equivalent to this


----------



## thegnome (Sep 5, 2021)

Oh look a Zotac card that doesnt use a very long but thin cooler, looks much better. Too bad the reputation and price is terrible otherwise it would've been a somewhat fun card.


----------



## Palindrome (Sep 6, 2021)

We often have these Zotac Amp Holo cards pass through our store, have to say I really like their design visually. Not a huge fan of any of the Ampere AIBs, but this Zotac one is nice.


----------



## Dammeron (Sep 6, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Definitely not the case on the MSI Suprim. It's huge but it uses all the volume for heatsink, and you can clearly see the difference in our apples-to-apples cooler performance testing.
> 
> You saw the last pic on the photos page of this review? https://tpucdn.com/review/zotac-geforce-rtx-3070-ti-amp-extreme/images/wasted-space_small.jpg


I was talking more about the PCB, rather than the whole card with it's cooling. But You're right - the useless plastic in the back is... well, useless. 

Also - I know it's kind of a niche, but if everybody used the reference design, we wouldn't be forced to search through the whole internet for a fullcover block that matches the PCB You own. And a lot of times You won't find any block at all. But if You do, You'll be stuck with an oversized card cooled by a compact waterblock.

I liked the GTX 670 PCB, or Zotac's GTX 1080/1080ti Mini - those cards were great. Even the reference RTX 3080 is nice and packed, but then come all the GamingX, Strix, Suprim, FTW3 etc., that just overwhelm Your entire case interior.


----------



## Tardian (Sep 6, 2021)

This type of card sells for 1800-1900 AUD. Its relative performance at 4K games is 32% better than the 3060 at 999 AUD. I conclude it is _poor _value for money. At _other_ resolutions, also bad.


----------



## ratirt (Sep 7, 2021)

Just looked at the price of any 3070 TI and it does not look good. Not to mention the availability is, well, is not there.
Found one for $1270. This particular card almost $1600. It really doesn't looking good.


----------



## Charcharo (Sep 7, 2021)

"Personally, I'm not a fan of going all out on VRAM size, none of our benchmarks show any noteworthy performance issues arising from 8 GB VRAM capacity."

Which is very weird since there are already games that show issues with 8GB at 1440p (CB 2077 with RT and max settings, RE2 and 3 after prolongued gameplay, Wolfenstein 2 on its manual max settings) and at 4K (DOOM Eternal for sure confirmed by many other sites). Plus. even medium-tier PC game modding.

"Actually, it seems likely DirectStorage, a technology that was first pioneered on the new consoles, will reduce VRAM pressure by optimizing the disk to GPU memory path."

While DirectStorage is awesome tech, this is an absurd belief. The tech you actually want to talk about is called Sampler Feedback, not DirecStorage.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 7, 2021)

Charcharo said:


> "Personally, I'm not a fan of going all out on VRAM size, none of our benchmarks show any noteworthy performance issues arising from 8 GB VRAM capacity."
> 
> Which is very weird since there are already games that show issues with 8GB at 1440p (CB 2077 with RT and max settings, RE2 and 3 after prolongued gameplay, Wolfenstein 2 on its manual max settings) and at 4K (DOOM Eternal for sure confirmed by many other sites). Plus. even medium-tier PC game modding.
> 
> ...



Its a stunning thing how people with lower VRAM Ampere cards never get into situations where they run into VRAM constraints  

Meanwhile Ive already seen the edge of 8 GB on a measly four year old 1080 with less than half the perf of a 3070ti.

"This is fine". Especially at over 1K MSRP. One extra reason to never even touch this failure of a gen. Early adopter tech and hardware that wont last more than a couple of years at 3x the price its worth. Maybe its a blessing theyre unobtanium after all


----------



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2021)

The VRAM argument comes down to "What resolution do you want to run?"


----------



## ratirt (Sep 7, 2021)

Cyberpunk uses more then 8GB and as far as FarCry 6 is concerned, 8GB might not be enough either if you consider 4K+RT (10GB min). Yet the 3070TI will be too weak for 4K+RT anyway. still, 1440p no RT recommended is 8GB so it may not be enough for 8GB with RT enabled as well. 
Hard to tell what devs will make out of the vRam. Time will tell for sure.


----------



## nguyen (Sep 7, 2021)

Tardian said:


> This type of card sells for 1800-1900 AUD. Its relative performance at 4K games is 32% better than the 3060 at 999 AUD. I conclude it is _poor _value for money. At _other_ resolutions, also bad.



I think you are looking at the wrong 3060   






100/57 = 175%


----------



## ratirt (Sep 7, 2021)

nguyen said:


> I think you are looking at the wrong 3060
> 
> View attachment 215885
> 
> 100/57 = 175%


Yeah he got it wrong a bit. Maybe he was thinking about the 3060Ti. Anyway, you are comparing 3060 reference to an AIB model. Either way there is not much difference. 3060's are not great OC's nor they give much more performance with AIB's models.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Sep 7, 2021)

People defended the 10GB on the $699 3080 even though 8GB is already being approached by some games.

At today's pricing it sure does seem dumb to spend $1450 on a card that only has 8GB. I was buying rx570 cards wth 8GB for $140 a couple of years ago.


----------



## xChoice (Sep 7, 2021)

Oh, finally a successor to their GTX 770 amp!


----------

